# Printing a Large design + selling and fulfillement



## tomba (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Everybody!
I'm a DJ/Music Producer living in the netherlands, and i have a t-shirt i have designed (made a mockup using the guide here):









So my problem is the size of the print (The fact that it covers all the shirt) would be a problem in L, XL and XXL sizes - at least so i've been told.

2nd thing is, which is related to the first matter - i want to find a service that will be able to print this in good quality, and will handle all payment and shipping, and would offer me a place to sell my stuff, without me having to do anything or pre purchase anything.

Help would be gladly appreciated!
Tom


----------



## tomba (Jan 22, 2012)

bump? please anyone? is this the wrong forum to post this in?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I love this design.....but I also think what you are looking for is a little "unrealistic".....


----------



## ossumclothing (Mar 15, 2011)

that design is overprint type can do by "belt printing" , as far i know it will run at min 200pcs order


----------



## tomba (Jan 22, 2012)

thanks for the replies!
@royster cheers, appreciate it. Thing is i did find a couple of sites that offer to handle everything and i make a marginal profit. Thing is i don't know if their quality is good, or can they handle a print like this. That's why i asked

@ossumclothing cheers man! googling it now, i'll see what i come up with


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> 2nd thing is, which is related to the first matter - i want to find a service that will be able to print this in good quality, and will handle all payment and shipping, and would offer me a place to sell my stuff, without me having to do anything or pre purchase anything


@tomba

Oversized/all over prints like the one you have posted require screen printing which has minimums.

There is no company that will print an image like that on demand for you and collect all the payment without you having to do anything.


----------

